# Sea of Cortez launch sites?



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Hi, me again. Another obviously landlocked question. I own a 22'' Reinell Keelboat. Been lake sailing in Idaho as much as the wind allows. My wife and I are talking about going to the Boat show in St. Petersburg and also taking some sailing instruction while there. Hopefully offshore. We were then thinking of towing our miniyacht (sorry, had to) from Idaho down to the Sea of Cortez this January or February and cruising for about 2-3 weeks. My question. Are there any recommendations for training facilities in or near St. Petersburg, Florida? And what would be a good destination for me to aim my truck for to unload our Reinell into the Sea of Cortez? Oh, a 3rd question. Is there anything that I should know, like that time of the year stinks weatherwise in the Sea of Cortez? I would sure appreciate all the help I can get. Trying to scratch this cruising bug that I have as well as I can, without being too foolish.

Thanks again for any responses.

Brad


----------



## rculp (Aug 28, 2000)

For the best experience, I would recommend San Carlos near Guaymas. Two really nice marinas are located there with fuel docks and any assistance you may need. Website at www.cruisecortez.com covers a lot of particulars about the Sea of Cortez (SOC). Read FAQ and Weather sections. It will answer most of your questions. The Message board has a lot about trailer sailing and all related thereto.

Have fun and contact me by email if you want more info. We''ve been going there for the past 10 years and spend 3 mos at a time. I have a 35ft sloop there that we tool around in.

Cheers---Bob S/V Cherokee


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bdkorth,

I don''t know anything about trailer sailing the Sea of Cortez, but I have read some horror stories regarding customs problems at the border. I think border officials have been confiscating electronics and some other expensive gear. I don''t quite remember the details clearly, so I won''t comment further. Maybe someone with experience at the border can chime in. Definitely check it out. 

Art


----------



## manateee_gene (Dec 7, 2001)

Your best bet is San Carlos on the mainland side. They are very used to having American''s
bring their boats into fish. There are two marina''s amd it is not very expensive by either San Diego standards or East Coast values. You should have no trouble. Write up a list of your electronic equipment and serial #''s submit it when you apply for your Zarpe. Under V.Fox if the inspectors try to rip you off they end up in the mexican hoosegow and their survival rate is 24 hours.
We went through the proper proceedures and imported a diesel engine to repace our blown one. It took two days. Try that in the U.S.
6 months. The SWea of Cortez is a wonderful place to cruise so long as your willing to slightly rough it and you can adapt to the native food which is great. Everyone uses bottled water. We spent 3 years cruising the area. Get Garry Cunningham''s charts and
you cannot go wrong
Gene


----------



## manateee_gene (Dec 7, 2001)

January and February are not good weather to cruise the Sea of Cortez in any size boat. The northerner come down off the highlands to the north and the place is very dangerous. The Mexicans call them the El Norte''s (the devil winds) They drop the temp.
and they last for 5-9 days and everyone goes crazy!
Gene


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Wow, thanks for all the input. Really helps me out. I will accept the advice to get the book and cover my bases as best I can. Perhaps I should wait until March, or would going earlier, in December, beat the winds? Again, thanks for the help. I really appreciate it.

Brad


----------



## sailingnanc (Jun 12, 2001)

We''ve been sailing in a relatively small boat (Alberg 35) in the Sea of Cortez for 3 seasons now. Based in San Carlos, (on the hard at Marina Seca-currently). Jan/Feb are fine months. Those mean winds, (actually called "Elephante''s" are mostly further north on the Baja Side. I seriously recommend joining Vagabundos Del Mar. They have great info on trailer boating in Baja and Mainland. Reach them at "Vagabundos.com" We know plenty of Trailer-Cruisers down there. Many leave their boat at Marina Seca -Dry storage and come down when they can to sail, even from Utah. Great facilities. We''ll be back soon, so let us know if you want some lessons!
Nancy & Jann - S/V SAGA


----------



## bdkorth (Jun 4, 2002)

Wonderful, thanks for the input. I will look at that webpage and do more research. I now have upgraded my boat to a trailerable full keel 25'' Catalina. Lessons? That sounds interesting. Let me know more, please. 

Thank you,
Brad


----------

